# Thomas Newman Demos at Sonic Control



## Peter Alexander (May 25, 2005)

Wanted to make you folks aware that we have posted 3 cues from Cinderella Man (Russell Crowe) featuring the music of Thomas Newman. These are big files, ranging from under 2 minutes to nearly 5 minutes in size. So give them time to download.

http://www.soniccontrol.com/news/may200 ... derellaman

For those interested in the Notion Music program, we have a first review up:
http://www.soniccontrol.com/features/ar ... usic.shtml

For Guitar players, we just launched Guitar Control:
http://www.soniccontrol.com/guitar/

Thanks, 

PA


----------



## synergy543 (May 26, 2005)

Peter, your web pages have strange overlaying of text on text in Safari 1.2.4 that I'm using. Makes it rather hard to read. Refresh doesn't help. You might want to have a look on a Mac. I canp://mysite.verizon.net/vzeed63e/site ... rtrait.jpg [email protected]öú>¦x" ? G  8ƒ¼G45e05e62


----------



## PolarBear (May 26, 2005)

I'm also experiencing text overlay problems with Firefox on WinXP. Perhaps a faulty stylesheet setting?


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 26, 2005)

Yes, it looks like a bad style sheet implimentation. Need to be fixed as it looks like an interesting article if I could read all of it.
J


----------



## José Herring (May 26, 2005)

I'm with Ned.

What was this posted for? At first I thought it was advertising a sample library, but it isn't. :? 

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (May 26, 2005)

The page is all messed up for me too and i'm using Firefox. I am also confused...why are you announcing some Thomas Newman tracks?


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 26, 2005)

We're using JAVA so that seems to be the problem with the layouts. I'll ask the web master again.

These "demos" are cues from the film that we were able to get and post. It's not selling any library, it's there for you to hear a bit of his music in the score before the movie is released.

PA


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 26, 2005)

[quote:d69c96e84d="Dr.Quest"]Yes, it looks like a bad style sheet implimentation. Need to be fixed as it looks like an interesting articl494736b03f431f4.gif [email protected]þú/§i" / Ž {¿G42a5ca42   < @öú0§T    1 "¿G4587


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 28, 2005)

Yo Peter, where are your brass demos? It's been several weeks now since you mentioned composers were working on them.


----------



## synergy543 (May 28, 2005)

Peter Alexander said:


> FYI, the majority owners of MIDI music software are on the PC by 8:1 or better.


So what's the implication here?

1 out of 8 is 12.5% 
Not an insignifcant market share for a savvy businessman.
Bill Gates would cringe at the mere thought of losing 12.5%


----------



## Scott Rogers (May 29, 2005)

..........


----------

